# 1983 Case 2094....To buy or not to buy



## paldist (May 11, 2014)

I am looking at buying a Case 2094 and am wandering if it is the right way to go. I don't know much about the 2094 and am looking for advice. I understand that the powershift issues is something to consider but I am looking for any and all info on this tractor. The tractor has about 8000 hours, runs and shifts well, hydraulics appear to be solid. The plastic "roof cap" is in pieces (Does it have to have that to keep water out of the cab?) I don't know if the powershift has been overhauled or not, the place that is selling it does not know either. They are asking $12,900. What should I do? I have heard some good things about the 2094 and have only really heard bad things about the powershift.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Let me know if any further info is needed.

Thanks so much in advance.

Mike


----------

